# ITMS et Lorie



## Olivier.w (12 Juin 2004)

Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.

Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.


J'ai 25 ans et j'en aie rien à fouttres de ceux qui se fouttent de moi quand je leur dit que je suis fan de Lorie.


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

thats a joke no ?


----------



## Olivier.w (12 Juin 2004)

Non c'est pas une blague et vive Lorie


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

ah la je commence a comprendre  :mouais: 
euh tu te prends a quoi ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.
> 
> Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.
> 
> ...



tu devrais suivre ce lien


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Au cas où, il y a un sujet sur vos musiques préférées au Bar.

Enfin... pas loin d'ici.  N'empêche, il a raison mon homonyme, Lorie c'est trop bien.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 25 ans et j'en aie rien à fouttres de ceux qui se fouttent de moi quand je leur dit que je suis fan de Lorie.



on ce demande bien pourquoi


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 25 ans et j'en aie rien à fouttres de ceux qui se fouttent de moi quand je leur dit que je suis fan de Lorie.








celui la j'aime bien aussi :love:


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.
> 
> Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

dis, elle est bonne Lorie ?

parce qu'elle est quand même blonde. alors déjà qu'elle doit pas connaitre la différence entre une céramique azteque et une céramique maya (ouais, je savais pas avant hier soir mais maintenant je peux me la pêter grave, merci chérie ! :love: ) alors si en plus elle est blonde au visage lisse comme un manga, ça doit pas être super érotique, non ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

mais si c'est céramique olmèque ?


----------



## Olivier.w (12 Juin 2004)

http://www.lorie4ever.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33258#33258


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lorie4ever.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33258#33258



Trop bien, je m'inscrit.  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien, je m'inscrit.  :love:



on flood  ?


----------



## manustyle (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.
> 
> Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.
> 
> ...



1 chanson seulement ? Quel honte, sur Allofmp3, le cd est entier :
http://catalog.allofmp3.com/mcatalog.shtml?group=14011&albref=25


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on flood  ?



Ah ? c'est ici maintenant ?  :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si c'est céramique olmèque ?



oh hé hein bon !!!

ça va, c'est pas moi le spécialiste non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.
> 
> Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.
> 
> ...




je croyais qu'on avait dit pas de gros mot  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on flood  ?



J'ai posté... et vous moquez pas... :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? c'est ici maintenant ?  :love:



non la => http://www.lorie4ever.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33258#33258  bon je pique les albums de led zep' a mon père et j'arrive, on va leur apprendre e que c'est la musique


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

c'est bien de poster :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai posté... et vous moquez pas... :love:


 <message privé>

Pas assez de fautes, mon fils :rateau:

</message privé>


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2004)

j'ai le niveau moi  viens beru  sort hero on va découper leurs forums  tu va voir ça va te décompresser


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

je me marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je me marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre



c'est de sa faute après tout


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non la => http://www.lorie4ever.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33258#33258  bon je pique les albums de led zep' a mon père et j'arrive, on va leur apprendre e que c'est la musique


nanhhhhhhhhhhh   c'est pA vraiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: mais c'est VRAI ?   :affraid: c'est même pas un fake  c'est trop fort TROP FORT, jean miche euh pardon, jolivier merci  :love: 

et pour led zep c'est vrai alors après puff daddy, c'est pouf lorie ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le niveau moi  viens beru  sort hero on va découper leurs forums  tu va voir ça va te décompresser


 Trop facile... il voudra jamais, le Hero... Ca va jamais répliquer avec suffisamment de saveur sur un tel appeau à midinettes en mal de reconnaissance :hein:


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2004)

mais c'est bien ces choses-là, faut que notre Yann il puisse vivre quand même


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon, sur Itune Music Store, il y à le premier titre de Lorie, A 20 ans.
> 
> Pour ceux qui le sache pas, je suis un Grand fan de Lorie. Lorie, c'est la meilleur, Lorie the best. Elle est belle, elle danse trop top et chante trop top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yip (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je me marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre



MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

y'a du flood dans l'air


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a du flood dans l'air



tu viens d'y posté


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a du flood dans l'air



Où ça ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

Du flood... pas possible, c'est que dans la MGZ le flood


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

il est fermé


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Juin 2004)

Lorie est trop top.

Apple devrait faire un Itunes Musique Store consacré à Lorie et également un ipod avec gravé decu une photo de Lorie.


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

inutil d'envoyer ton CV a apple


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Lorie est trop top.
> 
> Apple devrait faire un Itunes Musique Store consacré à Lorie et également un ipod avec gravé decu une photo de Lorie.



C'est vrai que le jour où ils veulent se saborder... 

Moi je verrais plutôt un iPod avec une photo de Chantal Goya  _Ca serait autrement plus classe_ :rateau:


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

le pire c'est que je pense que lorie est rentré parce qu'avec l'imts europe cela fera un carton


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

ce qui est quand même énorme c'est la taille des signatures


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Juin 2004)

Je verrai bien un ipod avec la face avant avec une photo de Lorie et la face arrière avec une photo de Priscillia


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le jour où ils veulent se saborder...
> 
> Moi je verrais plutôt un iPod avec une photo de Chantal Goya  _Ca serait autrement plus classe_ :rateau:



Ouais, ça serait bien.  Moi, j'en aimerais un comme ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?  :mouais:  :rateau:



Joli nouvel avatar


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça serait bien.  Moi, j'en aimerais un comme ça.



mouahahhahahahhah


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça serait bien.  Moi, j'en aimerais un comme ça.



Ca serait dommage de vomir sur un iPod quand même


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai bien un ipod avec la face avant avec une photo de Lorie et la face arrière avec une photo de Priscillia



fermer la trappe, il sait assez enfoncer  question, a tu conscience que tu passe pour le dernier des demeurer  ? (enfin si ce vocabulaire est de ton niveau intellectuelle)


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait dommage de vomir sur un iPod quand même



oui ce serait dommage


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Juin 2004)

Tu parle de qui du dernier des demeurer, de moi ou de quelqu'un d'autre.

Ne dit pas des insultes sur Lorie, Lorie, c'est ma moitié


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

Marrant... Je la voyais pas comme ça, Lorie...


----------



## Olivier.w (13 Juin 2004)

J'ai la Positive Attitude


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

c'est finit, faut sortir maintenant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit pas des insultes sur Lorie, Lorie, c'est ma moitié



Vous vous êtes pas battus pour partager le cerveau, on dirait


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Marrant... Je la voyais pas comme ça, Lorie...



moi je trouve ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve ça



Mackie... Pour les recherches sur Internet, Google, c'est beaucoup plus efficace que ChercheBienProfond.com


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

j'ai chercher avec google image


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la Positive Attitude



enlève ton masque jean claude


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2004)

*Entrez dans la danse 
Les soucis n'ont pas de chance 
La musique commence 
Ca c'est Fraggle Rock

Oublier la danse 
Le travail c'est votre chance 
Que les jeux commencent 
Ca c'est Fraggle Rock!

-Oh! Un Fraggle! Regarde, maman! J'ai attrapé un Fraggle! 
- Ouah!! 
- Youpi!!*​


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

lorie c'est quoi son nom ? culaire, dicule, gan, zoto et prêt, golo lui, c'est ça j'ai bon là ?  :love:


----------



## kamkil (13 Juin 2004)

Euh... Les gars... faudrait franchement ramener des flooders sérieux si on veut espérer faire concurrence à la horde d'accros qui se congratulent grassement dans tous les topics!  Un peu lourd  :rateau:

Ok, je dois avouer... je kiffe Lorie aussi!  (enfin je dis aussi, mais...  :mouais: ) Bref, enfin là ça dépasse l'entendement!   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## kamkil (13 Juin 2004)

Zut, j'ai encore deux pages de retard  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (13 Juin 2004)

Bah voilà, il discute, il discute, mais il oublie l'essentiel... :hein:


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> ...je dois avouer... je kiffe Lorie aussi! ....


:affraid: 



> ... ça dépasse l'entendement!   :hein:  :rateau:


ah ouf


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Tu parle de qui du dernier des demeurer, de moi ou de quelqu'un d'autre.
> 
> Ne dit pas des insultes sur Lorie, Lorie, c'est ma moitié



ouais mais elle en suce un autre, ça te dérange pas ?


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais elle en suce un autre, ça te dérange pas ?


T'affole pas, elle n'en est pas encore là
En passant t'as bien raison de préférer Shirley Manson


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'affole pas, elle n'en est pas encore là
> En passant t'as bien raison de préférer Shirley Manson



je n'ai aucune confiance dans les blondes donc je pense qu'elle suce 
et même si un homme politique que j'apprécie fortement a dit un jour que "sucer n'est pas tromper", je en suis pas d'accord avec lui sur ce point mais alors pas du tout du tout...  :hein:  :mouais:  :hein: 

quand à Shirley Manson, bah ouais, là on a affaire à un pur objet sexuel. d'ailleurs, j'écoute à peine la musique...


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2004)

Mackie, ce n'est pas toi qui m'avais dit que le triste jeune homme appartenait réellement au fan club de la miss ?
Azrael, Alizée, où êtes-vous ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

il me semble que si


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

beuuuuurp :/


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la Positive Attitude


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2004)

J'ai déplacé ce sujet ici à la demande de Macki.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Ca vient foutre quoi ici ca ????  

ITMS + Lorie = macgamezon piazza ???


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déplacé ce sujet ici à la demande de Macki.



Salut Paul. Toi aussi tu aimes Lorie?    :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Bon j'ai posté histoire de rire lma bas


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Salut Paul. Toi aussi tu aimes Lorie?    :love:



J'en suis fan mais je n'osais pas le dire dans le bar. Ici, ça va.   

p.s. si ce sujet vous embête trop ici, vous pouvez me le renvoyer ou l'envoyer chez Macki dans le forum Mac portable.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Original, va ! (attention, contrepet inside )


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Ca peut etre marrant de se le refiler ce topic   

 Genre le topic qui fout la honte


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Ah zut, non, faut 2-3 mots de plus. 
Et j'ai pas le temps, là : je passe la main 

ou alors, avec "Allo ?" ou "Quel" devant, mais c'est vite fait-mal fait... Désolé


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Lorie ! File vaginal


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Ben non en fait, "original, va..." donne "vaginale, lorie !" en y mettant un peu de bonne volonté


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Faut toujours faire les liaisons, c'est pour ça


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Je trouve le mien plus subtil


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Tojours là, ce topic ! bigre !


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben non en fait, "original, va..." donne "vaginale, lorie !" en y mettant un peu de bonne volonté




c'est partie pour les jeux de mot vasseux


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Euh : "final, le riz volage ? "


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Allez on le refile a qui ce topic ?


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

Mac Os X ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Allez vendu


----------



## Romi (14 Juin 2004)

J'aime parler avec les fans de Lorie!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Le pire dans tout ca, c'est que je connais personellement le batteur de Lorie pour cette tournée. C'est un pote de mon cousin avec qui on avait passé des sacré vacances.

 Mais rassurez vous, il bosse pour lorie uniquement pour la qualité.... de la remuneration et non pour la qualité artistique


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le pire dans tout ca, c'est que je connais personellement le batteur de Lorie pour cette tournée. C'est un pote de mon cousin avec qui on avait passé des sacré vacances.
> 
> Mais rassurez vous, il bosse pour lorie uniquement pour la qualité.... de la remuneration et non pour la qualité artistique



rohh vous etes en train de leur pourrir leur forum    im manquerais plus que celui dont on ne dit pas le nom


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

jeanmich ???


----------



## Romi (14 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le pire dans tout ca, c'est que je connais personellement le batteur de Lorie pour cette tournée. C'est un pote de mon cousin avec qui on avait passé des sacré vacances.
> 
> Mais rassurez vous, il bosse pour lorie uniquement pour la qualité.... de la remuneration et non pour la qualité artistique



Moi je connais une de ses danceuses. Mais bon, il faut bien gagner sa croûte non?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est clair, la il sait qu'il s'achete une maison a la fin de la tournée


----------



## clampin (14 Juin 2004)

Franchement je vois pas ou est votre problème... Que Lorie soit sur l'ITMS, c'est normal, qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas... elle rapporte du fric (et pas mal), donc c'est normal qu'apple la mette dans sont store. Le principe du store est tout de même faire du fric, et ce genre d'artiste en produit a faible frais.

Quant a soir si l'ITMs doit être un découvreur de nouveau talent de qualtié, il doit l'être aussi, mais ca ne rapporte pas tant d'argents... donc il n'ont pas vraiment le choix.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juin 2004)

C'est parce que nos problèmes sont invisibles


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Mouais la vocationn decouvreur de talent chez les majors y'a bien longtemps que j'ai abandonné l'idée donc sur l'ITMS encore moins. Ca me rappelle l'aut **bip** de pascal Negre nous disant que l'unique raison de l'existence des starrak et autres produit pret a consommer et de permettre la production de petits groupes qui ont vraiment du talent.

un petit pb de conscience de tps en tps ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mac Os X ?


ça roule


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> ça roule


(jj vais essayer de parler jeun, c'est pas facile veulliez par avance excuser ces quelques maladresse, j'en appele par avance a votre mansuétude :rose:   )
OuAhOu TrO dla baL, chui DanS macosXxxxxxxxxxx
TrOp démoniac (c'est bon démoniac ? c'est dans le vent ? dites moi je en sais pas   )
roh la la steu technologie pffff ca me overdepasse 

moaeuh chui fan comme un ventilateur de lorie, je bouge mes pales quand elle chante, elle est trop géAntE lorie (culaire) On n'Est 4 Cops dU baHut rooooohhh lala le bahut tRop Galerrrrrr (rien) HeursmEnT LoRRy (dicule) lSoir elle m'Aid a RévAis ouaiH elle au moins EllE est pelle (a tarte ouiah oh pardon je mé gare, reprenons donc hum, trop belle) MoUaIs eUh lOriE (il colle fait quelquechose pt..) c'Est Ma vieUeuX
TouTe faSSon VouEux Vous poUvaIs pAs ComPrenDr

and so on and so on, who's next


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2004)

Mes chéris, je vous aime. Mais je vais fermer. Ou vous déplacer au bar. Comme vous voulez.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juin 2004)

Tu peux, c'est mackie et foguenne qui m'ont refilé le bébé... J'en veux pas non plus


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2004)

Alors on ferme. Le bar reste ouvert. La Plazza aussi.


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2004)

A la demande générale de mon camarade bien aimé, je dépose ce magnifique fil aux pieds bronzés de maousse, Finn_Atlas et Foguenne.


 (PS, j'ai pas laissé de traces dans MacOsX, faut quand même avoir le sens du rangement )


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

on resume le sujet a fait forum itunes > le bar > MGZ plazza > Mac OS X > le bar


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A la demande générale de mon camarade bien aimé, je dépose ce magnifique fil aux pieds bronzés de maousse, Finn_Atlas et Foguenne.
> 
> 
> (PS, j'ai pas laissé de traces dans MacOsX, faut quand même avoir le sens du rangement )


OauNhe TrrO CoUle RezBA TCHOI AussI tiAim Lorie(dicul)  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

on y retourne ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

Vous allez le refiller a qui maintenant ???   

La musique, ils l'ont pas eu, pis Lorie il parait que c'est de la musique   (enfin aucun specialiste n'a encore pu le prouver )


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

il semblerait que pour son lancement, ITMS n'ait qu'un artiste à proposer : LORIE !  :casse:


----------



## clampin (14 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez le refiller a qui maintenant ???
> 
> La musique, ils l'ont pas eu, pis Lorie il parait que c'est de la musique   (enfin aucun specialiste n'a encore pu le prouver )


 ben justement, je doute si c'est de la musique... on pourrait trouver un autre nom ?


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

tappez gainsbourg sur itms ... il y a beaucoup de titres seulement pour des americains francofobes !!! a mon avis les chansons sont deja la !


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

toutes les chansons francaises prevues pour demain sont deja la !!!!


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

etonnant il y a du claude francois aussi ...


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on y retourne ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juin 2004)

Gainsbourg est bien connu outre-atlantique... Je crois que c'est une simple coïncidence.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juin 2004)

J'y suis *retourné*


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis *retourné*


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

? au supermarché, y'a des BestOf bcp moins cher de ces artistes


----------



## Fulvio (14 Juin 2004)

Ouais, 'fin, bon, on a d'un côté de chouettes discours sur le nécessaire côté arbitraire de la modération et sur la psychologie des trolls, et de l'autre on a un commando qui s'organise pour choquer de la midinette en floodant comme des beaufs...

'fin bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien...

(et puis chuis mort de rire, comme tout le monde)


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, 'fin, bon, on a d'un côté de chouettes discours sur le nécessaire côté arbitraire de la modération et sur la psychologie des trolls, et de l'autre on a un commando qui s'organise pour choquer de la midinette en floodant comme des beaufs...


   



> (et puis chuis mort de rire, comme tout le monde)


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

essayez avec gainsbourg et meme d'autres
je trouve quer 73 morceaux c'est beaucoup de francais pour des ricains


----------



## Fulvio (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis *retourné*



Tain, mais foutez-leur la paix, à ces gamines ! Au moins, pendant qu'elles écoutent Lorie, elles se droguent pas !

(un pèt', les Pixies, le bonheur...)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juin 2004)

J'ai fait mon devoir, je les laisse en paix.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juin 2004)

Ooooh, ils ont effacé le sujet !


----------



## Fulvio (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh, ils ont effacé le sujet !



Et quelques part aux quatre coins de France, quelques gamines prostrées pleurent en se disant qu'il y a vraiment des gens trop méchant...


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

ont y retourne ?


----------



## Fulvio (14 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ont y retourne ?




Comment je dois le comprendre ?
Parce que si le "t" n'est pas de trop, je risque de pas me laisser faire...


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2004)

hé bé, ça bourgeonne...   Heureusement que le printemps est bientôt fini...  :sleep:


----------



## molgow (14 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et quelques part aux quatre coins de France, quelques gamines prostrées pleurent en se disant qu'il y a vraiment des gens trop méchant...



Lupus a raison... la plupart ce sont des mômes de 8 à 13 ans... laissez les discuter tout seul.
Lorie chante mal et chante que des niaiseries, certes. Mais on en a tous écouté lorsqu'on était jeune. Laissez les rêver encore un moment 

PS: il manque un smiley "ange" sur ces forums


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2004)

pfff y a même pas renaud, ni tout les classiques rock : noir désir, louise attaque, matmatah, dionysos, etc


----------



## Fulvio (14 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Lupus a raison... la plupart ce sont des mômes de 8 à 13 ans... laissez les discuter tout seul.
> Lorie chante mal et chante que des niaiseries, certes. Mais on en a tous écouté lorsqu'on était jeune. Laissez les rêver encore un moment
> 
> PS: il manque un smiley "ange" sur ces forums



Non, en fait, là, j'ironisais  C'est un smiley :ironic: qui manque...


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> etonnant il y a du claude francois aussi ...



claude françois est co-auteur de my way


----------



## molgow (14 Juin 2004)

Arffff...   
Bon ok, mais moi j'ironisais pas


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

oh ?!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Lupus a raison... la plupart ce sont des mômes de 8 à 13 ans... laissez les discuter tout seul.
> Lorie chante mal et chante que des niaiseries, certes. Mais on en a tous écouté lorsqu'on était jeune. Laissez les rêver encore un moment
> 
> PS: il manque un smiley "ange" sur ces forums



Pfff faux, j'suis passé direct des schtroumpf et des contes lu par Jean Rochefort a Metallica   

La gueule de mes parents quand j'y repense


----------



## kisco (15 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> pfff y a même pas renaud, ni tout les classiques rock : noir désir, louise attaque, matmatah, dionysos, etc



et voiléà maintenant qu'il est vraiment là y a du renaud, mais aucune trace des autres... vivement les ajouts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ? au supermarché, y'a des BestOf bcp moins cher de ces artistes



A qui l'dis-tu !    :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

*Fusion ! *  :love:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juin 2004)

Dites, pourquoi il est revenu ici ce post ?


----------



## maousse (16 Juin 2004)

aucune idée...'ils' s'amusent... :rateau:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juin 2004)

Oups, trompé c'etait un marqueur dans le forum MGZ Piazza ... je sors .. lol


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Dites, pourquoi il est revenu ici ce post ?




beru le voulait pas dans la MGZ


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Dommage j'aimais bien moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> beru le voulait pas dans la MGZ



Ça, Beru, dès qu'on chambre ses idoles, il modère... pffffffff Y'a d'l'abus là quand même !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça, Beru, dès qu'on chambre ses idoles, il modère... pffffffff Y'a d'l'abus là quand même !



Attends... tu dirais quoi toi, si je commençais à dire du mal de Dalida ? hein !? 

Un peu de compréhension pour ma pauvre petite âme de fan éploré


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Et shralldam il en est ou avec la starak ???  

Slug ecoute a fond Alizée toute la journée, mais ca c'est plus une nouvelle


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et shralldam il en est ou avec la starak ???



Je n'ai pas la télé (en fait si, j'ai l'appareil mais aucun raccordement câble ou antenne), donc je ne suis pas perverti par ces chôôôses, sauf quand je rends visite à mes parents le samedi soir. :rateau:

Sinon, Olivia Ruiz elle est bien :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2004)

C'est l'arche de Noé ce sujet, à chaque voyage il récupère un ou deux spécimens du forum visité !!


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

_En raison de travaux de migration du site sur un serveur dédié, l'utilisation de ce forum est suspendu pour quelques jours. Veuillez nous excuser pour la gêne occasionnée._ 

il a du ce passer quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Bon. Faut trouver autre chose. On devrait pouvoir faire tourner ça un peu plus salace sur le forum d'Alizée non ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

on moins on pourra parler de © sur ce type de forum


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on moins on pourra parler de © sur ce type de forum


 Ça vaut le coup d'aller voir ! Le premier qui choppe un rencard avec Alizée, a non seulement gagné la chaude-pisse mais aussi une trappiste ! GO GO GO !!!!


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2004)

Pas mal pas mal.......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Wou pinaize !!!!!!! Si j'arrive à dormir après ça, c'est que j'ai du bol


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pas mal.......



en plus elle est majeur  on va pouvoir en dire des saloperies


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

L'autre aussi elle est majeure.. mais elle est trop conne pour qu'on ait eu envie de dire des saloperies


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

elle était aussi trop blonde   normalement une brune ça a du répondant


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pas mal.......



Vais encore dormir sur la béquille moi


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut le coup d'aller voir ! Le premier qui choppe un rencard avec Alizée, a non seulement gagné la chaude-pisse mais aussi une trappiste ! GO GO GO !!!!



Ce mec est fous.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Boarf rien que pour la trappiste moi je dis que ca vaut le coup


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf rien que pour la trappiste moi je dis que ca vaut le coup



lol ! T'inquiètes pas, je crois que Foguenne veut dire justement, que ça risque de me coûter très cher en Trappistes  Dire que je ne pourrai même pas venir à l'AES Liège


----------



## playaman (23 Juin 2004)

Il est quand même vachement bien le dernier Beastie boys !

  Désolé, je voulais dire une connerie, mais meme en me forcant, j'y arrive pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Euh.. ben si pas loin quand même là


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2004)

ca vient après meme sans que tu le veuilles


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2004)

non, rien


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2004)

pas encore !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2004)

si si


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

url ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2004)

un url pour la 4 !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si si


 Roooh!  :love: vous êtes infernaux quand vous vous y mettez les gars! 

Tout doux, tout doux


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)

loridicule ne tue plus  tant pis  :rose: cela serait bien que tant va la cruche a l'eau quelle se casse vraiment  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:

On voit bien que Mackie est passé par là :love: 

sans commentaires


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2004)

je suis pas enregistré


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

Merde, faut s'identifier maintenant :/


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> On voit bien que Mackie est passé par là :love:
> 
> sans commentaires


  Tiens ca me fais penser a cette image vue sur le site de Didier Super parodiant le célèbrissime "Omar m'a tuer":


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

je trouve aussi :love: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ca me fais penser a cette image vue sur le site de Didier Super parodiant le célèbrissime "Omar m'a tuer":



tu post ça sur le forum de lorie ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu post ça sur le forum de lorie ?


 Pourquoi pas mais ca me gave de devoir m'enregistrer (meme si on peu mettre n'importe quoi...)
 Tu veux pas t'en charger? T'as peur de te prendre un bon ban?


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

moi je dit ta raison a pres tout on a le droit d'aimer lorie merde 
franchement !!!!!!!!
dailleurs moi je suis fan de britney spears alors!!!!!!
t'imquiete on est dans le meme cas!!!!!


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2004)

tu sors !!! []


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sors !!! []



Soit indulgent, Mackie ! Elle est jeune, elle pourrait être ta soeur ou ta fille et t'aimerai pas qu'on l'étrille comme elle va se faire étriller


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:

hum


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> dailleurs moi je suis fan de britney spears alors!!!!!!



Je préfère largement Monica Bellucci   ...



.... Ah merde ! Tu parlais de musique  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2004)

bon, alors, on va troller leurs forums ?


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2004)

_mardi 28 septembre 2004


Suspension du forum

L'équipe de Lorie4ever fait face actuellement à des problèmes dont nous n'étalerons pas les détails ici. 
Sur la demande du chef du site, je suspends provisoirement l'accès au forum qui rencontrait de toute façon des problèmes de modération. 
Gizmo prend en main la gestion complète de Lorie4ever pour cette semaine et nous prendrons prochainement les décisions qui s'imposent quant à l'avenir du site.

Merci de votre fidélité._ 

c'est pô moi !


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

Menteur


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2004)

j'adore le lien de bas page



_le site qui la soutiendra jusqu' au bout !


Lucie Doni est une élève de la Star Academy Quatre, diffusée sur TF1
_


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur



ils ont trouves des poils de gorille i parait


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _mardi 28 septembre 2004
> 
> 
> Suspension du forum
> ...


 Sans dec...  tu crois qu'on te croit petit floodeur :love: conferre plus haut sur ce thread, on te suit à la trace


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2004)

je laisse pas de trace justement


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2004)

encore un p'tit coup ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un p'tit coup ?


 Vilain troll :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2004)

même sur macgé ça arrive jamais


----------



## superfoguette (6 Octobre 2004)

Et moi j'ai été banni    

et pourtant...


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2004)

a tiens, nom compte a été supprimé   faut dire que leur base de données a plantée


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la Positive Attitude



tes un pote a jean claude c'est ça ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2004)

Roooh Mackie, laisse donc se forum tranquille! 

tu vas rendre tristes plein de petits nenfants


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooh Mackie, laisse donc se forum tranquille!
> 
> tu vas rendre tristes plein de petits nenfants



je le garde de coté pour le soir de noel, si beru n'ouvre pas l'ultraflood


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2004)

Sans vouloir jouer les rabat-joie, je ne comprend pas votre acharnement sur ce site !   

Fichez-leur la paix ! ... ils font quand même ce qu'ils veulent non ???

Imaginez le contraire : qu'on vienne foutre la merde sur MacGé ! ... vous seriez les premiers à gueuler au scandale comme des ânes !  

Non, vraiment ... je ne comprend pas !!!!!


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez le contraire : qu'on vienne foutre la merde sur MacGé ! ... vous seriez les premiers à gueuler au scandale comme des ânes !



nous au moins on a du répondant


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2016)

il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2016)

plus personne


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2016)

macinside a dit:


> plus personne



Non c'est trop calme


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2016)

T'as fallut au moins un truc pareil pour un tel déterrage…








 $

et OMG la pauvre Lorie ….


----------

